# new Rig! Singular Peregrine [0]



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Most of the Peregrines I've seen have been set up with drop bars, or North Road type cruiser-ish bars. I kinda figured that these would have potential as a retro-mod bike. I liked the level TT, the lugged construction and the room for 2.1" rubber at best. Yeah, kinda limiting, but the point of this bike isn't one of a 'true' mountain bike. I'll leave it set up like this for my TX trip and ride it a bit down there, see how I like it. I've got a set of Woodchippers waiting in the wings for it if the flat bars just don't work. Ripping around town on it is kinda fun thus far...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4410499034/" title="Singular Peregrine by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2766/4410499034_deac24a7c6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Singular Peregrine" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4409732639/" title="Singular Peregrine by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2794/4409732639_4f8d0f7db1_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="Singular Peregrine" /></a>

I'm looking forward to getting those new Salsa racks to put on this too. They'll fit perfect on this bike. I'll never have time for heavy loaded touring, but short sub24's shouldn't be a problem at all.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4410498572/" title="Singular Peregrine by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4410498572_3a1d81d529_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Singular Peregrine" /></a>

and fwiw, for those that don't know, I'm the guy that imports these into the US. See the sig below.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

I've had my eye on this frame for a while. I'd have put drop bars on it myself, but I'm a pure roadie/CXer, and I've never felt quite right riding suspension.

That said, it works with the flatbar. Nice.

By the way, do you have these in stock with a 59 or 60 TT? If so, how much?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Saw this on flickr this afternoon. Looks great. Neat looking bikes I'd not heard of before.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

The pictured bike has a 59 TT. As a roadie, a bit short for me, but as this bike is meant to be used, it should be spot on.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

That frame + a pair of those Rawland Bullmoose bars would be awesome...


----------

